# Beards?



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

If u can grow a nice beard i feel its a sin to not show it.....grow that bitch and bask in its glory.


----------



## Madyui (Feb 26, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> If u can grow a nice beard i feel its a sin to not show it.....grow that bitch and bask in its glory.


^^
This. Beards are awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Snowboard season=beard season. Unless all you can do is grow is a shitty wannabe beard. In that case, don't.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll have to take a pic with my beard.... show you bitches how to grow one...

If you can grow a beard, it says nothing if not hey I'm like to fucking shred (or smoke weed) not sure which... either way grow it..

I've gotten nothing but compliments and blowjobs when I grow mine out


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Google images: Danny Davis

You'll see him with and without a beard. With a beard is obviously the best.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Dioxin01 said:


> Google images: Danny Davis
> 
> You'll see him with and without a beard. With a beard is obviously the best.


Last i checked danny hada stache, an epic stache to be exact.....if he wasnt an amazing boarder id still be enviouse of the mans stache.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

beard > epic 'stache 














period.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Jibtah said:


> beard > epic 'stache
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beard + epic stache > cure for aids


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought it was a beard at this point:

Danny Davis

?


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nothing says "BADASS" quite like strolling into the lodge with a custom ice sculpture on your FACE! :cheeky4:


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

gauntlet09 said:


> Nothing says "BADASS" quite like strolling into the lodge with a custom ice sculpture on your FACE! :cheeky4:



Only two thoughts will go through peoples minds. "damn he musta been shredin" or "were the hell are they selling snow cones?!"


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You should see some of the looks I've gotten walking into the bar with more snow/ice on my face than is on the slopes. I ALWAYS sport a beard during snowboarding season but rarely during the summer.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

No shave November leads to a great beard for winter riding. A full 4 month old beard also gives you a lot to work with for the annual epic stash contest in mustache March. It's a traditional part of mountain life.


----------



## DropShop (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going to have to give this some serious thought then. At the moment I can't grow a full beard due to my proper job. I'm going to have to find a way to get myself one of these in the mean time.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cool, but my beard would win in a fight.


----------



## AaronHillman (Mar 31, 2017)

*Beard*

One can grow a healthy beard if they have enough time. Beard gives attractive & stylish look so I think it's better to grow without worrying about style & fashion. Infact, It's always better to have a beard as it helps to keep face warm during cold weather. If you have few weeks more to visit areas with low temperature, then One can opt for beard vitamins from beardilizer.com/product/beardilizer-beard-vitamins-dietary-supplement that will help beard to grow faster and healthier.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

AaronHillman said:


> One can grow a healthy beard if they have enough time. Beard gives attractive & stylish look so I think it's better to grow without worrying about style & fashion. Infact, It's always better to have a beard as it helps to keep face warm during cold weather. If you have few weeks more to visit areas with low temperature, then One can opt for beard vitamins from beardilizer.com/product/beardilizer-beard-vitamins-dietary-supplement that will help beard to grow faster and healthier.


you're a beard vitamin


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

AaronHillman said:


> One can grow a healthy beard if they have enough time. Beard gives attractive & stylish look so I think it's better to grow without worrying about style & fashion. Infact, It's always better to have a beard as it helps to keep face warm during cold weather. If you have few weeks more to visit areas with low temperature, then One can opt for beard vitamins from beardilizer.com/product/beardilizer-beard-vitamins-dietary-supplement that will help beard to grow faster and healthier.


Beard vitamin, sounds like gay lumbersexual porn...


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Thankfully times have changed. At least in most parts of the civilized world it is no longer necessary to have a wife or a girlfriend just for appearances.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I love having a beard


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

There are 3 types of people in the world. Women, children, and people with beards.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Most ridiculous necro of the year.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

How is this a thread?
Post your addresses and I will send razors...


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Most ridiculous necro of the year.


Pretty weak beard there. :grin:


snowangel99 said:


> How is this a thread?
> Post your addresses and I will send razors...


GTFO. Beards FTW! >

Its all about icicles hanging from your face.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> Pretty weak beard there. :grin:
> 
> Nothing wrong with my beard. Just took it off after the Michigan trip... :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

A friend of mine likes to surf Lake Michigan in February,...

You wanna talk "icicles" on beards?









:hairy:


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> A friend of mine likes to surf Lake Michigan in February,...
> 
> You wanna talk "icicles" on beards?
> 
> ...


That is so fucking much whats up.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I assume that somebody had to get a bucket of hot water in order to get them unstuck?


chomps1211 said:


> A friend of mine likes to surf Lake Michigan in February,...
> 
> You wanna talk "icicles" on beards?
> 
> ...


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

You guys with your beards and snowboard jackets are so so funny. 

Saw a bearded guy pushing a baby stroller the other day when I was at a family event. I actually stopped in my tracks to take a second look because he was so obviously a snowboarder. He probably thinks I was checking him out lol. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnukel (Dec 24, 2015)

Did somebody say ice beard?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gnukel said:


> Did somebody say ice beard?


Now _THATS_ a snow beard to be proud of!!! :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> You guys with your beards and snowboard jackets are so so funny.
> 
> Saw a bearded guy pushing a baby stroller the other day when I was at a family event. I actually stopped in my tracks to take a second look because he was so obviously a snowboarder. He probably thinks I was checking him out lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk



Bearded men are *Manly* men!  :laugh:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Honest Abe...........Jesus............Santa Claus...........Jerry Garcia...........all had beards.........I think I'm in good company.............


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Honest Abe...........Jesus............Santa Claus...........Jerry Garcia...........all had beards.........I think I'm in good company.............


So did ted kaczynski....


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

What good are face shots without beards?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> So did ted kaczynski....


....working wit explosives??? 

Sounds "manly" to me! :rofl3: >






-edit-
....I know! In Poor taste! 

(But still funny!) lol


----------



## Soughted (Mar 20, 2018)

:embarrased1:acually we have to respect any kind of fashion


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Soughted said:


> :embarrased1:acually we have to respect any kind of fashion


so ur respecting the oversized wearer of undersized yantz...respect da yantz rulez >...only u can click

https://imgur.com/vxRi1


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I wish I could grow a beard. Genetics is a bitch.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I love that this is actually a thread....

:hairy:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Woooooo.........."liked".......bunch of shit from 2011.............


----------

